# Denied Laprascopy and Dye test because of high BMI



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone has been denied a laparoscopy and dye test because of a BMI over 35?  I have just received a letter from my Gynaecologist refusing to do a laparoscopy and dye test on me  because his records show my BMI is greater than 35.  I don't have any information as to why you shouldn't be able to have a laparoscopy and dye test with a high BMI.  What is even more annoying is the guy has never even weighed me and my BMI is 30    

Off to write a strongly worded letter of complaint


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

I had my first appointment at the fertility clinic on Wednesday and they won't give me a Hysterosalpingography, which I think is a similar test, because my BMI is too high! They told me its because of the equipment they use?
I was told I need to get my BMI to just below 40 to be able to have this test so with a BMI of 30 I would say you should definitely be able to have the laparoscopy and dye test!

Good luck with getting it sorted.xxx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't waste energy on writing a letter of complaint.  Takes too long to go through the system once a complaint is raised.

Quickest way to move this forward is to call gynae informing them they have made a mistake - can they double check the figures in your records?  If they have incorrect info can you call in and ask one of the nurses to take it?  If not, tell them your GP will take your BMI and send across to them.

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

it may also be for your safety of an elective general anaesthetic if you BMI is higher.


----------

